# help needed Germany / Austria scooter broken down!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well even I thought we would go more than three weeks before breaking something major!

Currently on lake Achensee about 35 miles east if Innsbruck. Fabulous place but 2 miles short of getting back to the van the bike broke down. Just lost drive. Engine still running fine but no drive. It felt identical to 2009 when the drive belt snapped in the south of France. I think I even heard and felt it spit it off the cogs. Either that or the gearbox or auto clutch has gone but what do I know!

Luckily after the hassle in 2009 I have a spare drive belt but need it fitting.

We are heading for lake Chiemsee back in Bavaria, Germany and then on to Saltzberg back in Austria. My plan was to hold up at the lake for the weekend and go in search of a bike place Monday in Germany. Im guessing Germany will be cheaper than Austria.

The two towns of any size near the lake are Traunreut and Rosenheim but I don't think they are very big. Munich is 40 miles up the road but would rather not have to go there.

Currently I only have Internet access on the iPhone and don't speak any German. I'm wondering if anyone is familiar with the area and who perhaps speaks enough German to find us a bike dealer in any of those towns. the bike is a Peugeot scooter speedfight 2, 100cc but it was a French Honda dealer that fixed it last time.

Any suggestions welcome or just feel free to have a laugh if you like


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Found this site which lists place near vienna

http://www.peugeot-scooter.at/haendler.html

but other than that am a bit stuck. All the sites want a zip code not the name of the town.
Others may be able to be more helpful


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry,

Taken from http://peugeot-scooters.de/haendlersuche/haendlersuche.php

Motorrad Kopp
Münchner Str. 64
83022 Rosenheim
Telefon: 08031-237080
Fax: 08031237081

Auto Mayr
Moosen 27
83083 Riedering
Telefon: 08036-1276
Fax: 080367086

KTM-Konrad Mittermaier
Munastrasse 11
83301 Traunreut
Telefon: 08669-2340
Fax: 0866913232
Internet: http://www.peugeot-scooters.de/ktm-mittermaier/

Starmoto GmbH
Winkeln 5
83413 Fridolfing
Telefon: 08684-9689990
Fax: 08684-96899933

Jürgen Wagner Motorradhandel
Im Stangenwald 22
83483 Bischofswiesen
Telefon: 08652-62101
Fax: 08652-64848
Nur 50ccm-Programm

Motorrad Wagner
Im Stangenwald 22
83483 Bischofswiesen
Nur 50ccm-Programm

Motorrad Zeislmeier
Salzburger Straße 5
83512 Wasserburg
Telefon: 08071-104181
Fax: 08071-104182

Honda Mototreff Holzkirchen
Am Gewerbering 1
83607 Holzkirchen
Telefon: 08024-8071
Fax: 08024-49500
Nur 50ccm-Programm

Speedpoint Moto
Mondscheinweg 5
83671 Benediktbeuern
Telefon: 08857-697741
Fax: 08857697742

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What can i say! That's brilliant chaps. I don't think I could exist without this forum!

I guess they will all be open Monday unlike France!

The next thing is the language barrier. How likely are German bike mechanics likely to speak English? I have a google translate app so hopefully we will manage.

Cheers
BD


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello Barry

Used to live in the Ruhr many years ago, but travelled all over in my 4 years there. 

Germans have a great sense of humour and are very kind if you smile. Where you will be in Bayern is even more friendly than the rest of the country, it's the most popular place that Germans themselves want to live.

They all speak English to some degree, it's up to you to tease it out of them.

When you go into the shop make sure you guten tag, danke and bitte with a big smile, you'll be fine, trust me.

Good luck

By the way you have a motorrad (pronounce motorr-raad), it's all coming back to me!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks veevee

So I say mine motoraad kaput!

Will give it a go. Sounds like fun!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just get the more attractive Frau D to walk in first, put on that girly look and flutter the old eyelids and say..

"Gruss Gott!

Bitte können sie mir helfen. Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem beschissenen Peugeot scooter"

Then take over the conversation and go into waving/pointing hand gesticulation mode to explain what the problem actually is.

The technician will probably listen carefully to your gibber jabber, wink at MrsD and reply in perfect English that he can replace the drivebelt for you "kein probleme"

8) 

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ha ha love it!

Sounds like a plan! 

Found a couple of stellplatz not far from Rosenhiem so will head there today. Cheers


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't mention the war, or 1966, or Ballotelli


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

One golden rule with any foreign language .... if they are buying, no chance they speak your language ....... if they are selling, of course they speak your language. That rule seems to fall down in France though.

Barry, you will be surprised how good their English will be in Bavaria.

Colin


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Last time this happened in the south of France we went to 7 dealers. One charge me €20 just for looking at it and telling me it was a snapped drive belt but he couldn't fix it fit perhaps, (perhaps being the scary word) two weeks as they didn't have a belt.

All I got from the other dealers were Galic shrugs and similar stories. In the end I had to ship out the belt from the uk to a honda dealer in Albi who then closed for three days! It's a French bike! How did they become a nuclear power?

It will be interesting to see how the Germans compare to my experience in France.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

and the moral of the story is

carry a spare drive belt with you :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Aldra my little sweet I have got a spare drive belt! 

I just don't know where to
Stick it!

The issue in France wasn't getting it fixed but sourcing the belt so hopefully a quick
Job on Monday.

On the plus side we have landed in Bavaria on a superb little farm CL, it's hot and sunny and I have a crate of German beer and the last of
The French cheese!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't imagine it's hard to fit Barry. Ask if there is a local mechanic, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Alan

There is but the lady I spoke to says she thinks he finishes at 12 so I think that ships sailed.

Might be best taking it to one of
The dealers on Peres list as we are quite
Close. I probably could do it myself
But with my track record and probably the only spare belt for 1000 miles it's not worth the risk.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I think this shows how its done: 




Although I am not certain I would want him to do it. :lol:

Ian


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What you need is a couple of spanners, a hammer and screwdriver set.
Good luck on the next part of your trip.
Dave p


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Unless Germany/ Austria have changed radically since I worked there Barry, I think you are snookered until Monday morning.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_Aldra my little sweet I have got a spare drive belt!

I just don't know where to 
Stick it! _

Well there's no answer to that one Barry 8O :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> It will be interesting to see how the Germans compare to my experience in France.


It should be a fairly simple (and therefore hopefully not expensive) job Barry. I have never worked on a scooter - been used to bikes for years - but the belt just runs between 2 expanding/contracting pullies as I understand it. The front pulley closes as the engine speed increases forcing the belt to ride up between the v shape and effectively making the gearing higher. The rear pulley does the same thing but in reverse - it expands allowing the belt to drop into the pulley as the road speed increases.

If you search on YouTube for belt changes on scooters you should see some being demonstrated.

Out of interest roughly how many miles have the belts lasted?

JohnW


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah the bikers on the bike chat forum think I'm a bit of a twit for not just doing it myself but they don't know me like you lot do! 

Luckily as I'm only online on my iPhone I can't watch the YouTube video link posted showing me what to do anyway.

It's 30 degrees here and nearly beer oclock so stuff it. Anyway I'm too busy watching my new farm animal friends which include a tame chicken who has decided to live under Hank and only comes out to peck mrs d's feet. We have christened it Vanunder, a rather nice cow and a fierce looking big dog who demanded some of my bacon sandwich called Rommel.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Johnw missed your post.

We were just working that out. We reckon the first one went after 2500 miles from new but the bike was hardly used before we got it and was 4 years old with just 1200 miles on the clock. 

Since the last belt was changed in 2009 we have done just short of 6000 miles. Someone told me they should do 10000. However until about a year ago I was five stone heavier and it gets sone real punishment in the likes of the pyrenees and the alps so it could be about right.

I'm just hoping it's not something else as well as it has been making some funny clicking noises for about a year when under load or uphills


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Big thanks to all especially Pete!

Bike all sorted, got it back this morning, second one on the list in the end just 6 miles from where we were staying and £20!

Can't thank you enough!

Probably won't be online much now as Vodafone who are the biggest bunch of cowboys in the world spoiled it for everyone (see long Vodafone thread)

Cheers
Bd


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Well was it the belt or not?????

Typical, you lead us all on, keep us in suspense, tell us it's fixed, then bugger off out of contact because you are too tight to pay Vodaphones very reasonable charges. :evil: :evil:


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's to Barrys next epic story...


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

veevee said:


> Hello Barry
> 
> Germans have a great sense of humour and are very kind if you smile. Where you will be in Bayern is even more friendly than the rest of the country, it's the most popular place that Germans themselves want to live.
> 
> ...


well , few corrections are necessary to avoid frustration :

1.) SOME Germans do have a sense of humor 
2.) Bavaria is NOT the neither best nor the worst place to live in Germany ! , its somewhere in the middle between excellent and craps
3.) you will find some Germans who are are able and willingly to speak few words of english , but be aware of about 30% of absolute ignorants ( like everywhere in the world....)

good luck  , x-ing fingers for you !!!!

Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ha ha nice posts. Your right motormouth! Stuff Vodafone, I'm working on a way round it so could be back on the forum more, just for you!

It was the belt so I just paid the labour to fit it. They were an excellent garage, very friendly, not much English and strangly out in te middle of nowhere.

Satco I agree. We find the Germans just like us Brits. Many are friendly and some are miserable. I think we are quite similar to be honest.


----------

